# Service and accident history



## Fenner (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello Folks!
I am about to buy a X6 M (F16). However I have no much experience and this car has been imported and previously register in Germany.
So I am concerning that could be something hidden behind. Could someone help me to check accident and service history? VIN


> WBAKV210000z80508


----------

